# All That Twist > Image Corner >  ~death cannot b closer dan dis~(See the amazing Picz)

## S0nu



----------


## Sporadic

Amazing pics s0nu really death cant be colser than these

----------


## anuj

damn second one was freaky

----------


## TISHA

omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
the mouse in the snake mounth eeeeeew
thx 4 sharing!!!!!!!!!! the other pics were ok

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Scaaaaryy.....

----------


## Muzna

Amazing

----------


## manni9

cool Mouse mertta huwa bhi kittna cute lagraha hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

:Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## manni9

kya huwa sis  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Honna kya hai manni...yeh in pix ko dekh k kuch aisa hi ajeeb gareeb reaction hoga na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aleena

Oo Ma  :Frown:

----------


## S0nu

> Amazing pics s0nu really death cant be colser than these


thnx  :Smile:

----------


## S0nu

> omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> the mouse in the snake mouth eeeeeew
> thx 4 sharing!!!!!!!!!! the other pics  were ok


Mota thanxxx miss Tisha :givefl; :givefl; :givefl;

----------


## S0nu

> Oo Ma


O'no yaaar ..daaaaaar gayi hoo :whistle;

----------


## S0nu

Thanx friendzzzzzzzzzzzz :blush:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

scary pics man

but last 2 r manipulated

----------


## ema

the 2nd pic!!!! argh!!!

----------


## jiddijatt

what the hell is that

----------


## rp350

wow

----------


## S0nu

> what the hell is that


r u crazy ,,or still baby..u dont know this..,what is this.........these r picz dear(death cannot b closer dan dis) :wink:

----------


## S0nu

thanxxxxxxx friendzzzzzzzz :hug1:

----------


## pinkyraja

oopzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## sneha

thanx 4 sharin

----------


## parry1701

Really a nice collection.

----------


## INFATUATED

Scaaaaryy.....

----------


## S0nu

thanx friendzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by jiddijatt @ December 9th 2005, 2:23 pm
> 
> what the hell is that
> 
> 
> r u crazy ,,or still baby..u dont know this..,what is this.........these r picz dear(death cannot b closer dan dis) :wink:



:rolling;

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

Really amazing and horrible but tell me what happen after that events.
Tell me either a man escape from crocodile or not and also tell me after other snaps event.
I m just asking for my information so update me.

Nice snaps and this really tell us about the distance b/w life and death.

----------


## palwasha

aewsome mouse kitna cute lagraha haiii

----------


## bholda

>

----------


## asian-kuri

omg thats seriously freakin freaky!  :Embarrassment:  
i dont wanna die lyke dat lol
not that i will
but nice nd freaky picz s0nu

----------


## S0nu

Thanxxx friendzzz  :Smile:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

OMg relly freaky thnx for sharing bro

----------


## heena

Amazing pics

----------


## Chandni89

Wow amazing  :Embarrassment:

----------

